# Orizaba, Veracruz Mexico



## Makingachange (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello, this is my first forum post but I have read numerous posts for this area. I am a US citizen and I would like to move to Orizaba, Mexico. I realize there isn't a large demand or availability for jobs in the area, but I love it. I was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a place to rent near the city center and if anyone knows how to become established in the local area?

Any help would be great! I have over a year of salary saved, so money doesn't worry me currently.

Thanks!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Makingachange said:


> Hello, this is my first forum post but I have read numerous posts for this area. I am a US citizen and I would like to move to Orizaba, Mexico. . . Any help would be great! I have over a year of salary saved, so money doesn't worry me currently.
> 
> Thanks!


First things first. In order to stay in Mexico for more than the Tourist Permit (FMM) grants, which is 180 days, you'll need a visa. You need to apply at the nearest Mexican Consulate. There is a monthly income requirement. It is around 2,000 usd per month verified by, at least, 3 bank statements.

Still interested?


----------

